# IQ Bowsight Question



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I had a thread on this I thought it was a solid sight and worked as advertised, however I could not get past the finish which 
"IS NOT WHAT THEY SHOW YOU" I sent mine back but if they came out with one in black like in the advertisement I would be first in line.
here is the link;
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1340721


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

Bump, as I would like to hear some more comments also...
Somebody out there has to be shooting or shot one?


----------

